# Noob thinking of runnig a rip kit! have a question



## 502 (Jan 4, 2014)

Okay, I'm about to start a Dbol, NPP, Test cycle in a week or 2. I was wondering if i ordered a rip kit if i would see any additional gains from just that 1 kit, or is it something I'd need to run for a few years to see results? I'm blasting and cruising on test from now on, i've gotten sick every cycle i've come off and this past lost 20lbs from being sick. I am in this for the long haul and by the time i'm ready to quit i'll have to be on trt anyways. So i've married the needle now, and I am now interested in growth. I appreciate the help in advance guys.


----------



## DF (Jan 4, 2014)

IMO I wouldn't bother if just running 1 kit.  It may lean you out a little, but not worth the money.


----------



## 502 (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks df. I think ill wait til I'm older to mess with growth then.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 4, 2014)

I agree with DF.


----------



## sfstud33 (Jan 4, 2014)

Yea I'm doing 4iu a dAy and I'm on my fourth kit and just seeing it kick in now... The tren helps too. Tren and gh go well together.....


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 4, 2014)

If u can't dedicate 6-12 mths wouldn't even bother..


----------



## Bigwhite (Jan 5, 2014)

Better research gh for a bit. First good luck getting it when you order it and second good luck getting real hgh…


----------



## 502 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bigwhite said:


> Better research gh for a bit. First good luck getting it when you order it and second good luck getting real hgh…



I'm going to research it more and as I see now if I can't dedicate 6-12 months i'm not going to mess with it. I'll wait until 34 or so. I'm not worried about getting real hgh from my guys. I trust my sources. Now if you are talking about pinnacle i wouldn't gamble my money.


----------



## bubbagump (Jan 5, 2014)

I don't think one kit would do you much good.  I would Spend that money on food amd ore gear.   I ran it for a year and couldn't tell it was doing anything until I quit taking it.


----------

